# Help needed - Newbie to the board.



## nadia64 (Nov 10, 2006)

I am 43yrs. I have had 3 miscarriages in 2003 & 2006, 2007, 1 failed IUI and 2 failed IVF. 

Now i am considering looking for donors. I have been put on a 2 yr waiting list which is a long time.

Thinking about what to do??

Nadia


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Nadia

I have split your post from the other thread in hope that you will get some more replies from the helpful ladies on the donor board. 

Hope this helps.

T xx


----------



## Morvern (May 16, 2005)

Hi Nadia

If you're prepared to consider going abroad for a donor then come and have a look at the treatment abroad thread. Lots of us have done it and in most cases have found the treatment far superior to the UK. It's also cheaper and some clinics have no waiting list at all. 

Best of luck whatever you decide.


----------



## nadia64 (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi there

Which country are you talking about.

I am looking at South Africa right now. Just sent an email.

Greetings
Nadia


----------



## Morvern (May 16, 2005)

I don't know much about clinics in South Africa. But I'm sure somebody on the Abroadies thread would. We'll be happy to help if you need any advice about choosing clinics abroad.


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi there

I live in Spain and am getting a donor within 3 months! Don't know if this is normal, but Spain is quicker because it's still confidential and the donors are given some money to do it! I'm over on the DE newbies thread with others starting the DE journey if you care to join us.

Kay xxx


----------



## nadia64 (Nov 10, 2006)

Kay,

How did your donor go, in Spain??

You are going to adopt.

I am still on the donor waiting list. 

Nadia


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi nadia
Did you make any headway with the clinics in S.A?  I am hoping to have egg donation in the Czech republic in a few months..they are having really good success rates and reasonably cheap (in comparison to the U.K )  they are finding donors at the San repromeda clinic very quickly..think Reprofit is about 6 months but it is a very popular clinic...look under international section/czech republic
pobby x


----------

